# Inner Ear Infection



## msk (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi All, Just wanted to put some information out there, maybe it could help someone. My daughter got this depersonalization anxiety in March with what we thought was a stomach virus which caused extreme anxiety, but it turned out to be an inner ear infection called labyrinthitis and vesular neuritis it has to do with the inner ear and going on the site to check this out found that it causes the same depersonalization feeling in a lot of people, first it starting with stomach virus symtoms , vision problems and extreme dizziness which lasted 2 weeks, the only thing that helps is low dose valium, and time. Also have her on zoloft for the anxiety. Hated to use the medication but at the time didn't know what else to do. Just thinking if anyone else got theirs with these same symtoms you might want to check that out.


----------

